# Rats grooming me?



## erinkm222 (May 20, 2009)

Hi!
My Rat Remi like Cleans my hair and my Face like he does with his Brother Roland, is this normal Rat Behaviour and does this mean our Bond is quite Strong?

Thanks in advance for replying  
xx


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's right, he's grooming you. He has accepted you as one of his own kind you could say. My two boys do this and so did Max (RIP).


----------



## erinkm222 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks sorry i dont know much im a dumb 13 year old lol! x


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

hehe mine licks me too


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

My penelope chews my fingernails and digs in my nose, ears and mouth.

Athena just tries to groom my feet as she's not one for being held


----------

